# Maße vom Logitech Z5500



## meXXer (18. August 2006)

*Maße vom Logitech Z5500*

Hallo,
ich hab jetzt ne ganze Weile nach den Maßen im Inet gesucht, aber überhaupt nichts gefunden   Entweder bin ich blind, oder die stehen echt nirgends. Wäre super wenn mir jemand Infos dazu geben könnte. Brauche auch eigentlich nur die vom Sub. 
Möchte halt schonmal das aufstellen planen.  
Und wen es interessiert:
Bei Amazon sind die Lautsprecher von gestern auf heute 20 Euronen billiger geworden. http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B0006HBCL8/028-8131541-1062141?ie=UTF8
Hab zum Glück bis heute mit dem Bestellen gewartet  

Für wechen Preis habt Ihr eigentlich eure Z5500 bekommen?

edit: Welche Kabel sollte man am Besten gleich mitbestellen bzw. welche habt ihr noch gebraucht(zum anschließen an andere Geräte o.ä.)?


----------



## Onlinestate (18. August 2006)

*AW: Maße vom Logitech Z5500*

Höhe und Breite ca. 33cm. Tiefe dürfte ungefähr bei 40cm liegen.
Kabel, hab ich nur Verlängerungskabel für die hinteren Boxen, weil ich die Kabel um das ganze Zimmer herum verlegt hab. Ansonsten, hab ich das System nur an meiner Soundkarte dran.


----------



## meXXer (18. August 2006)

*AW: Maße vom Logitech Z5500*



			
				Onlinestate am 18.08.2006 18:52 schrieb:
			
		

> Höhe und Breite ca. 33cm. Tiefe dürfte ungefähr bei 40cm liegen.
> Kabel, hab ich nur Verlängerungskabel für die hinteren Boxen, weil ich die Kabel um das ganze Zimmer herum verlegt hab. Ansonsten, hab ich das System nur an meiner Soundkarte dran.


Ist die echt nur so "klein"   

Hab im Moment noch die Logitech Z2200. Da sind allein die Maße schon 
(BxHxT = 28x28x40) und es ist auch nur ein 20cm Treiber. Beim Z5500 ist es ja ein 30cm Treiber.

Welche Kabel hast du den genommen?


----------



## HobbitMeister (18. August 2006)

*AW: Maße vom Logitech Z5500*



			
				meXXer am 18.08.2006 19:01 schrieb:
			
		

> Onlinestate am 18.08.2006 18:52 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich glaub der Sub ist wirklich so kompakt, das würde auch erklären warum er nur bis 33hz runterkommt.
Mein Sub hat auch einen 30cm Treiber und kommt bis 21hz, war aber zugegebenermaßen fast doppelt so teuer wie das ganze Logitech-System.


----------



## Onlinestate (18. August 2006)

*AW: Maße vom Logitech Z5500*

33cm stimmt aber. Auf den Bildern kannst du aber auch erkennen, dass früher dieser Ring komplett um die Membran rumging, während beim Z-5500  an allen vier Seiten dieser Ring abgeschnitten ist.

Als Verlängerungskabel habe ich einfach n stinknormales Verlängerungskabel fürn HiFi-Bereich genommen und anschließend zusammengelötet. Solltest aber drauf achten, dass das Kabel ne Beschriftung für die Seiten der zwei Kabel hat, sonst kannstes nämlich falsch polen.


----------



## meXXer (18. August 2006)

*AW: Maße vom Logitech Z5500*



			
				HobbitMeister am 18.08.2006 19:18 schrieb:
			
		

> meXXer am 18.08.2006 19:01 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


21hz  :-o 
Wenn ich in ein paar Jahren etwas mehr Geld habe frage ich dich was das für einer ist. Obwohl, bis dahin hab ich das vergessen, sags mir lieber jetzt.^^

Hab auch eben gerade noch was gefunden:
Vergleich Z5500 vs. Z680

Der Z680 Sub sieht zwar fast so aus wie meiner, aber der hat 180 watt und meiner vom Z2200 nur 120Watt. Kann dann ja eigentlich nicht der gleiche sein.


----------



## HobbitMeister (18. August 2006)

*AW: Maße vom Logitech Z5500*

http://www.klipsch.com/product/product.aspx?cid=654
Der da isses.

Hui Maximum output@30Hz : 113db , das hab ich ja selbst nicht gewusst, hrhr.


----------



## willkeinen (18. August 2006)

*AW: Maße vom Logitech Z5500*

ich würde die lautsprecherkabel die dabei sind nicht verwenden da sie viel zu dünn sind im durchmesser!
Ich würde dir zu ls-kabeln von oehlbach raten durchmesser min. 1,5mm²
dann holst auch mehr aus deinem system raus als mit den dünnen "fäden"
habs z680 und auch so gemacht nur zu empfehlen!


----------



## HobbitMeister (18. August 2006)

*AW: Maße vom Logitech Z5500*



			
				willkeinen am 18.08.2006 20:22 schrieb:
			
		

> ich würde die lautsprecherkabel die dabei sind nicht verwenden da sie viel zu dünn sind im durchmesser!
> Ich würde dir zu ls-kabeln von oehlbach raten durchmesser min. 1,5mm²
> dann holst auch mehr aus deinem system raus als mit den dünnen "fäden"
> habs z680 und auch so gemacht nur zu empfehlen!



Hör nicht auf ihn, es gibt keinen Kabelklang und Punkt.
Bei so einem System würde dir noch nicht einmal ein Voodoo-Freund dazu raten.


----------



## willkeinen (19. August 2006)

*AW: Maße vom Logitech Z5500*



			
				HobbitMeister am 18.08.2006 20:45 schrieb:
			
		

> willkeinen am 18.08.2006 20:22 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich rede auch nicht vom klang sondern von der leistung! mit so dünnen kabeln geht leistung verloren.....


----------



## meXXer (19. August 2006)

*AW: Maße vom Logitech Z5500*



			
				willkeinen am 19.08.2006 12:30 schrieb:
			
		

> HobbitMeister am 18.08.2006 20:45 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Werde wahrscheinlich sowieso welche brauchen. Die 7,5m sind für den einen hinteren Lautsprecher zu kurz. Und wenn ich dann schon dabei bin, werde ich auch die anderen auswechseln. Bei Alternate kosten 2 Kabel 10m x 1,5mm² von Oehlbach zusammen auch nur 10€.
Andere Frage:
Kann ich das System eigentlich digital an meinen PC anschließen? Hab ne Audigy 4.
Und wenn es geht: Was brauch ich noch dafür?


edit: Glück gehabt mit dem Bestellen.   Kosten jetzt wieder 262€


----------



## Onlinestate (19. August 2006)

*AW: Maße vom Logitech Z5500*

Ich würde es analog anschließen. Hab mich zwar noch nicht so stark mit dem Thema befasst, aber hier schon gehört, dass der digitale Eingang eher für DVD-Player usw. gedacht ist. Spiele kannst du meines Wissens nach nur über den analogen Anschluss hören, von daher würds ichs lassen.


----------



## meXXer (19. August 2006)

*AW: Maße vom Logitech Z5500*



			
				Onlinestate am 19.08.2006 14:27 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würde es analog anschließen. Hab mich zwar noch nicht so stark mit dem Thema befasst, aber hier schon gehört, dass der digitale Eingang eher für DVD-Player usw. gedacht ist. Spiele kannst du meines Wissens nach nur über den analogen Anschluss hören, von daher würds ichs lassen.


Ich spiele eigentlich nur sehr selten; im Moment gar nicht. Höre fast nur Musik am PC und surfe im Inet. 
Mich würde halt interessieren ob der Unterschied hörbar ist.

Hab jetzt mal in die Anleitung der Soundkarte geschaut. Da ist irgend soein Digital I/O Module abgebildet, das man anschein als Adapter brauch brauch. Daran kann man dann entweder ein Koxial oder ein optisches Kabel anschließen.
Nur wo bekommt man so ein Modul her?


----------



## Onlinestate (19. August 2006)

*AW: Maße vom Logitech Z5500*

Afaik gibt es keinen hörbaren Unterschied. Bei Musik habe ich auch lieber den Sound mit CMSS auf 5 Boxen hochgerechnet (also mit der Soundkarte), als mit dem Dolby Pro Logic II (also dem Decoder), bei letzteren ist mir der Bass ein wenig zu schwach.


----------



## meXXer (19. August 2006)

*AW: Maße vom Logitech Z5500*

Ich glaube langsam hast du mich überzeugt   
Hab aber auch eben in anderen Foren gestöbert: Theoretisch gehts, in der Praxis gibt es aber kein passendes Kabel.


----------



## HobbitMeister (20. August 2006)

*AW: Maße vom Logitech Z5500*



			
				willkeinen am 19.08.2006 12:30 schrieb:
			
		

> HobbitMeister am 18.08.2006 20:45 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hmm das mit dem Klang ist ja nur der Schluss, den ich aus diversen Meinungen  und einschlägiger Lektüre gezogen hab.
Mehr Leistung entzieht sich aber völlig meinem physikalischen Verständnis. Bei der Leistung die da übertragen wird...
Aber ist ja eigentlich egal. Der Threadersteller braucht ohnehin neue Kabel. Die Standardkabeln ausm Baumarkt tuns jedenfalls.


----------



## meXXer (23. August 2006)

*AW: Maße vom Logitech Z5500*

So, ich hab noch eine Frage.
Der Subwoofer soll ja mindestens 60cm von anderen Elektrogeräten aufgestellt werden. Sind damit wirklich alle Geräte gemeint, die etwas Elektrik in sich haben? Am praktischsten wäre es nämlich bei mir, wenn ich den Sub ca. 20cm neber meinen alten stellen würde. 
Soll ich es lieber lassen oder kann ich ihn ohne bedenken daneber stellen?

Die genauen Maße hatte ich jetzt auch noch gefunden:
Abmessung Subwoofer: (TxBxH) 	480mm x 330mm x 360mm


----------



## Onlinestate (23. August 2006)

*AW: Maße vom Logitech Z5500*

Naja, mein PC steht auch nur 20cm vom Sub entfernt und er hats zumindest bis jetzt überlebt, obwohl ich mir da manchmal schon ein bisschen Sorgen mache.
Aber ich denke mal, dass man das nicht sooooo genau nehmen muss.


----------



## HobbitMeister (24. August 2006)

*AW: Maße vom Logitech Z5500*



			
				meXXer am 23.08.2006 20:39 schrieb:
			
		

> So, ich hab noch eine Frage.
> Der Subwoofer soll ja mindestens 60cm von anderen Elektrogeräten aufgestellt werden. Sind damit wirklich alle Geräte gemeint, die etwas Elektrik in sich haben? Am praktischsten wäre es nämlich bei mir, wenn ich den Sub ca. 20cm neber meinen alten stellen würde.
> Soll ich es lieber lassen oder kann ich ihn ohne bedenken daneber stellen?
> 
> ...



Neben deinen alten Sub meinst du? Das gibt kein Problem - wenn die Elektronik den eigenen Magneten aushält, hält sie auch den eines anderen Subs aus  .

Beim PC gibt es die Gefahr der Beschädigung magnetischer Speichermedien (=Festplatte),  bei Fernsehern/Monitoren kann das Bild verzerrt und die Röhre beschädigt werden.


----------



## Swicinska (24. August 2006)

*AW: Maße vom Logitech Z5500*



			
				willkeinen am 18.08.2006 20:22 schrieb:
			
		

> ich würde die lautsprecherkabel die dabei sind nicht verwenden da sie viel zu dünn sind im durchmesser!
> Ich würde dir zu ls-kabeln von oehlbach raten durchmesser min. 1,5mm²
> dann holst auch mehr aus deinem system raus als mit den dünnen "fäden"
> habs z680 und auch so gemacht nur zu empfehlen!


Sorry, Oehlbach Kabel? Doch nicht bei diesen Tischhupen.   
Das bringt garnichts, jedenfalls nichts hörbares.
Das mit den Kabeln, wird oft Überbewertet.


----------



## meXXer (24. August 2006)

*AW: Maße vom Logitech Z5500*



			
				HobbitMeister am 24.08.2006 13:34 schrieb:
			
		

> meXXer am 23.08.2006 20:39 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Heute sind sie angekommen   Traumhafter klang!
Hab die Aufstellung jetzt doch anders gelöst.  Es war immer ein Soundtouch Regler zu kurz, deshalb ist der alte sub wieder unter den schreibtisch gewandert. Aber jetzt sieht es auf meinem Schreibtisch etwas Audiophil aus^^
Satelit, Satelit, Telefon, Bildschirm, Soundtouch, Satelit, Satelit, Center  
Mal schaun, wenn ich Zeit hab, mach ich noch ein paar Bilder.


----------

